# Can The Ladies Get Some Respect.....There Are Only a Few Of Us On Here...



## Blazin24/7 (Apr 3, 2007)

_*Yes the ladies of the forum have a request....how difficult would it make it for us ladies to have our own prefix.....Such as Ms. Pothead....ect.... I am allfor the womens movement....but we are different sexes...lol On this site we take better care of our Mother plants how about giving the REAL Mom's some respect too.....Oh and did you come up with anything for the new smileys?????*_

_*I know your plate has to be full at this point....I guess you are getting the OG.com members here.....What is Rollitup doing to keep us from becoming like OG.com????*_

_*P.S. Anything that I can do to help you with the site please let me know....as I am always available to the computer.....right now ......as I have been under the weather......Thanks again Rollitup....you are doing a great job ....luv your site...*_​


----------



## mogie (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes we have been waiting. It might seem like a little thing to you but that damn Mr. Ganja is driving me crazy. Makes me feel like a transvestite everytime I log on here. 

New smilies would be cool.


----------



## green_is_good (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks.....


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Apr 3, 2007)

It would just be nice to know who sex wise you are talking to....If you like the mystery.....Just op for the don't ask don't tell ......persona


----------



## cali-high (Apr 4, 2007)

alright thats a good idea. i think


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2007)

someone say smileys?


----------



## mogie (Apr 4, 2007)

LOL ... fdd ... i love the one playing the guitar


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2007)

mogie said:


> LOL ... fdd ... i love the one playing the guitar


that's me.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 9, 2007)

I'd like to know who is wood and who is poon...


----------

